# GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway Discussion Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win a $600 Shopping Spree at GIK Acoustics!​*








*Home Theater Shack* and *GIK Acoustics* have teamed up to give away a $600 Shopping Spree to a lucky member here at HTS. The winning member will get to shop at the *GIK Acoustics online store*.

*Qualifications:*

Qualification period is from _*March 1, 2013 through May 31, 2013*_.
A random drawing will be held shortly afterwards from the qualified entries.
You must be registered as of February 28, 2013 to qualify.
You must have 25 posts during the qualification period. No post padding!
You must post in the *If I Win*... thread telling us how you would use the $600 shopping spree.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using *GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread*.
 *SHIPPING*: Shipping cost to a CONUSA (Lower 48) address is included. If you are in a foreign land and win the giveaway, you must provide a CONUSA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you. You may be able to acquire a UPS Store mailbox to aid in shipment to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... any comments or questions can be posted below in this thread.*


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

What a great giveaway - those Monster traps from GIK sure look nice!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW!!! Another give away! Acoustic Treatments are something everyone can use too. Thanks Sonnie and HTS!!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Great Giveaway A++++ to GIK Acoustics(which by the way has excellent customer services) and to HTS!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks HTS and GIK Acoustics for another great giveaway. I have contemplated adding some of the art panels many times.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, acoustic treatments are exactly what I need. Thanks Sonnie & GIK Acoustics for another awesome giveaway!


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

Fantastic,,,,,,, My diy acoustical panels made a bigger improvement in my sound quality than any other upgrades I have made to my system . I would love to see how professional designed and made panels could improve on that. Great concept and looking foreword to the opportunity.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree this is a good prize. Most if not all the home theaters I have been to, do not have even one acoustic panel.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

The more I hear about acoustical panels improving sound quality the more intrigued I become. Maybe some panels will be in my future instead of new speakers


----------



## jmilton7043 (Sep 21, 2011)

If I win, I would GIK out my HT room!


----------



## daffy (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd love to enter this giveaway but am in Australia and I don't have a place in Continental USA where it could be sent.

I don't suppose they would consider allowing me to pay the difference in shipping and then organise a direct international ship to Australia? 

I know it's expensive - I have already been in contact with GIK about getting their products. But this giveaway is effectively a $600 discount on the whole deal, and that suddenly makes their products a definite reality for me.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow,great action of HTS and GIK.
Sign me in,i need some GIK in my living


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

another great give away from the forum and sponsors that never stop giving,good luck to all.:yikes:


----------



## Scenarist (Mar 26, 2013)

wasnt registered by feb 28 nor do i have a high post count etc etc etc


----------



## gordog (Oct 7, 2012)

morca said:


> Wow,great action of HTS and GIK.
> Sign me in,i need some GIK in my living


+1

Great to see some of these contests open to non-US members even though we need to arrange shipping.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: If I Win the GIK $600 Shopping Spree...*

I am no longer qualified for this giveaway but wanted to stop in and wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: If I Win the GIK $600 Shopping Spree...*



hyghwayman said:


> I am no longer qualified for this giveaway but wanted to stop in and wish everyone the best of luck.


well you could have defo used them.they would have made your awesome sub sound even better.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Congratulations to our winner...*

*jimbodude*

*The official winner of the $600 GIK Shopping Spree Giveaway!*


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

congrats yay.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats Jimbo!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

:rubeyes: 

Congrats jimbodude, have fun :spend:


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats and enjoy!!!!


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks (again, in yet another thread related to this great contest) HTS and GIK! I'm definitely excited about this opportunity!


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

For anyone interested in what came of the gift card, follow this thread:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-what-i-did-600-gik-gift-card.html#post633294


----------

